
The mom test for good customer feedback - robfitz
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/The_mom_test/
======
robfitz
Quick apology to anyone on /newest who saw this double-posted by me within
about 5 minutes -- for some reason I decided to post and then immediately
change my blog's URL scheme..

